# Is this body rare? was color original?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

View attachment 109611


need to know what this is, a tjet i know, but what company body is that?? thankyou guys


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That one is so rare, I have still never seen one!!!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

old blue said:


> That one is so rare, I have still never seen one!!!


come on! are you kidding?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

there around, not that popular, but not rare at all.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> there around, not that popular, but not rare at all.


I knew it was to good to be true, well Ill lower my head and start hunting again

p.s. does anyone else have a input on this, thanks


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The body is an American Motors AMX. It was the precurssor to the Javelin. I believe the r/w/b color scheme came out as a Tough One. Auto World has repopped it in their Thunderjet 500 line. If somebody is looking to complete a Tough Ones collection, it would have more than normal T-Jet body worth.

I just did an ebay search and didn't find any. Was gonna let you track one...


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> The body is an American Motors AMX. It was the precurssor to the Javelin. I believe the r/w/b color scheme came out as a Tough One. Auto World has repopped it in their Thunderjet 500 line. If somebody is looking to complete a Tough Ones collection, it would have more than normal T-Jet body worth.
> 
> I just did an ebay search and didn't find any. Was gonna let you track one...


thanks for lookin, i will keep lookin on the bay


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Hutt is here to help his fellow slot heads... :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I used to be able to find those pretty easily. I have been through about three of them. I buy, get tired then buy again. They used to go for about $40. I think the rear wheel wells are opened up a bit on the one in the picture.

Looks like they sold for $25-$30 recently

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45f2d7b364

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Thunderj...AU_Toys_Hobbies_Slot_Cars&hash=item35a95d4b78


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Zounds! I lamely searched active auctions - didn't think to check recently closed ones... 

I am now demoted to pooty head.  :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Rear wheel wells were pretty tight on that body, so not unusual to see them opened up. In my limited experience, even though it's a TO it is the most common AMX to be found, but none of them are terribly common. For a nice one I don't think you'd see it for less than $25. The colors represent the AMC Team Penske/Mark Donohue trans am effort.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

SplitPoster said:


> Rear wheel wells were pretty tight on that body, so not unusual to see them opened up. In my limited experience, even though it's a TO it is the most common AMX to be found, but none of them are terribly common. For a nice one I don't think you'd see it for less than $25. The colors represent the AMC Team Penske/Mark Donohue trans am effort.


i think i read somewhere that the tough ones had openings from factory on some cars? the only part touched on this one is the white area only.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I've sold two in the last year*

I've sold two of these cars in the last year plus. One went for $24.50 and one went for $18.27. Both were in clean uncut condition. In total I've had 6+ of these in various states of disrepair and all had the same wheel well size.

Here are recent sales on ebay:
$29.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aurora-Thunderjet-500-AMX-Tuffones-Slot-Car-/300426965860?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45f2d7b364#ht_1656wt_1137 

$24.96 - this one looks to have cut wheel wells
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Thunderjet-Tuff-AMX-1477-red-white-blue-Slot-Car-/230474730360?cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Toys_Hobbies_Slot_Cars&hash=item35a95d4b78#ht_3103wt_1137

With these I think the inside of the wheel wells will have paint overspray. If you take the chassis off and see no red overspray then I believe the wells have been cut.

If they have been cut take a few dollars off of the price.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I had one as a kid. I saved my pennies to pick up the AMX Tuff Ones and the Yellow/Purple Willys Tuff Ones at our local Two Guys dept store. Both were nice running cars, but I really loved the Willys.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I got one of them off the Bay a few years ago. IIRC, I was lucky and it went pretty low, like around 20 bucks. Came with a real Tuffy chassis too.

FWIW, I have 3 Aurora Tuffy AMXs (this one, the white/blue one, and the red/silver one), but NONE of the solid-color Tjet versions. Them's tougher to come by, and they go for relatively big $ when they do come up. More than I'm willing to pay, anyway.

--rick


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Ive got one of these. When I was a kid I traded my 32 Ford pickup for it...DUH! The thing is my friend didn't want to trade but I kept bothering him till he did.


----------

